# Surf Fishing



## christem (Jul 2, 2007)

I start fly fishing in the salt last year but have stayed confined to the bays. I would like to venture out to the surf some this year but don't know where to start. What would yall suggest for rod (8wt?), line (sinking or floating?), and favorite fly.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

When dealing with some pretty good wave action, I've used an intermediate sinking line in the past. A little harder to pick back up to make a new cast for obvious reasons, but will get down under the surface vs a floating line that dances around on the tops of the waves. 7wt or 8wt, your choice. Flies? I'm not much help there. Something that looks fishy.


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

Christem, use a white clouser with lots of flash and heavy eyes. Wait until the surf is flat and it should be deadly.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

what type of leaders do you recomend?


----------

